# want to meet up with convoy drive from Canberra to Perth!



## Kiwichick (Nov 9, 2009)

Howdy,

Just putting it out there....I'm driving solo and would like to 
meet up with another group who are making there way across
the Nullabor. I'm kinda scared to go it alone. So if there is anyone
who is driving from Adelaide to Perth from the 15th dec 09 onwards 
would welcome a response. Take it easy!


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi there. Nobody's checking for a ride in here. tell you what. here's a site that could help, whether you are looking for a ride or to share a ride. 
share your ride


----------

